# Και όμως υπάρχει κράτος και είχε "σχεδιάσει" τις πυρκαγιές



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2009)

Και μια ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη:

http://www.tvxs.gr/v18881
http://stigmatismenoi.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_3545.html


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2009)

Το ίδιο κράτος που υπήρχε από το 1955 μέχρι πέρυσι, τουλάχιστον, το διάστημα που μελέτησαν οι δυο καθηγητές, όπως λέει εδώ:
http://www.tvxs.gr/v18843







Τριπλάσιες από τις άλλες χρονιές, κατά μέσο όρο, είναι οι εκτάσεις που καίγονται κάθε χρόνο που πρόκειται να λάβουν χώρα εκλογές στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό προέκυψε από έρευνα των καθηγητών Σ. Σκούρα και Ν. Χριστοδουλάκη στην οποία ανέλυσαν στοιχεία πυρκαγιών από το 1955-2008. Άρθρο τους που αναλύει τα ευρήματα της έρευνας δημοσιεύτηκε στην «Καθημερινή» στις αρχές Ιουλίου.[…]
Η εντατικοποίηση των εμπρησμών παράλληλα με την μειωμένη αποτελεσματικότητα του κρατικού μηχανισμού είναι και ο λόγος που –σύμφωνα με την έρευνά μας– στις χρονιές των εκλογών οι καιόμενες δασικές εκτάσεις είναι κατά μέσον όρο τριπλάσιες απ’ ό,τι στις υπόλοιπες. […] 
Μάλιστα, ενώ οι καιόμενες εκτάσεις στην Ελλάδα συνήθως συμβαδίζουν με τις αντίστοιχες στην Ιταλία όπου επικρατούν παρόμοιες περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες, η συσχέτιση αυτή εξαφανίζεται στις χρονιές εθνικών εκλογών στην Ελλάδα! […] 
Η ταυτότητα όσων κερδίζουν από τον εμπρησμό των δασών μπορεί εύκολα να εντοπιστεί αν δημοσιεύεται στο Διαδίκτυο ο ονομαστικός πίνακας ιδιοκτητών των δασικών εκτάσεων, καθώς και όλες οι άδειες ανέγερσης που εκδίδονται σε αυτές.
Όταν καίγεται μια δασική περιοχή για οποιονδήποτε λόγο και αιτία, να επιβάλλεται εισφορά σε όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες των καμένων εκτάσεων ίση με την αξία που θα αποκτούσε η γη εάν οικοπεδοποιείτο. […] 
Το ερώτημα, βέβαια, είναι γιατί η σημερινή να είναι η πρώτη κυβέρνηση που θα κάνει κάτι τέτοιο και ενδεχομένως το πληρώσει εκλογικά; Το μόνο που μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε είναι ότι καθώς οι πολίτες ενημερώνονται για το πρόβλημα και τη λύση του, η συμπεριφορά τους θα αλλάξει και αυτό θα υποχρεώσει την κυβέρνηση να αναθεωρήσει την επαναλαμβανόμενη ψηφοθηρική αριθμητική.


----------

